# Pink eyed bone or cream?



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The young mouse in this pic is not albino; I think I have a pink eyed bone or cream. Looks lighter than cream, but doesn't that deepen with age? I'd like to know what you know and what you think about this.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

What europeans call bone, we call cream here in the UK... In what context do you mean it?

a/a c(e)/c p/p?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I was wondering if this is one of the ones where a crossover is required within the c and p locus.

There doesn't seem to be any stated standard for either bone or cream; is this a color that just isn't seen much? From what I've read, the standard for cream has migrated from being the same as bone all the way to straw, which is a very pale yellow. You seem to have listed a genotype that makes sense, though. I'm just wondering about the rest of the genotype and what I might get breeding this mousie. I'll take the genotype you listed and see how it graphs out with the rest that I see in this litter. I'm still trying to figure out Frost's genotype, and this will help. If that doesn't tell me ehat I want to know, a test breeding may be in order in a month and a half.

Papa Frost doesn't have the fox belly, but I think he's a weird argente creme. What do I call him? He has the blue undercoat and the light tips, albeit without the creamy color that you get with champagne and argente cream on your side of the pond. Is he just a ticked mongrel red eyed creamish mousie? And doesn't that indicate that, while he's not a show argente cream, he also has that crossover? Frost's blue base actually looks blue, not silver like with argente, and it's quite dark and very wide with only a tiny bit of pale tip on each hair.

Maybe I'll end up rustling up a chinchilla to add to the mix. That would be interesting, I think.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

moustress said:


> There doesn't seem to be any stated standard for either bone or cream; is this a color that just isn't seen much?


Cream is a common colour in the UK, and popular with show breeders. There has been a standard for many years: http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk/selfs.php


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

MB: Thanks. I had forgotten about the club site. Now I'm wondering if my little red eyed mousie is a silver....it's certanly light enough. Time to work up some punnet squares.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Silvers can be mealy in color, so that would make sense, moustress.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, except there's no bluish underlayer, so I guess it's bone or cream.Maybe I'll have a better idea when it gets older. If the color stays the same I guess it's bone, because I'd think there'd be a slighty yellowish cast. Frost the father, could be a weird silver...the tri genes do weird stuff, that's all I can say. His underlayer is a very deep blue. And my ticked meeces have all been bred away from standard shades, with many of my argentes way too dark, and my agoutis so red that they sometimes look more cinnamon than agouti. I love the warmth of the red with the black ticking, though. And I've started seeing some very very warm cinnamons from those very red agoutis.

Now that I have a lot of choice in indviduals to breed, I can concentrate on just a couple of lines and then I won't be spending so much time scratching my head over the odd mousie here and there.


----------

